# هل من منقذ ... إدارة المشاريع ( بحث )



## arch_3bdu (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
مطلوب مني بحث في مادة إدارة المشاريع Project Management 

والمشكلة أن البحث مطلوب باللغة العربية ... وأغلب المراجع المتوفرة باللغة الإنجليزية ... وليس عندي وقت للترجمة

البحث بسيط وهو عبارة عن تقرير نهائي للمادة حيث يجب أن أتكلم فيه عن تعريف إدارة المشاريع وخطواته والعقود والغرامات والتكلفة والزمن ... ولامانع أبدا ً من الزيادة في مايكون في إطار الموضوع ... 

سأكون شاكرا ً لكمـ

ولكمـ الأجر بإذن الله
ولكمـ خالص الود ...

arch_3bdu​


----------



## arc111 (1 أغسطس 2007)

الى الزميل معماري عبدو
مادام أن البحث بسيط وأنت تعرف عناصره فلماذا لا تكتبه انت وتقدمه وتستفيد من كتابته وتنشره لنا هنا حتى نستفيد منه. ليس في مصلحتك أن تقوم بطلب موضوع كهذا لأنك لن تستفيد اي شئ الا الدرجة لكنك لن تتعلم كيف تبحث عن المعلومة الى ان تحصل عليها بعد صعوبات ترسخ بعدها في الذهن بشكل طبيعي وهذا هو تسلسل التعلم وليس بعمل الآخرين. اعرف ان الطلاب يكون عندهم ضغط في الوقت ويحتاجون بعض المرات لأي سريع حتى يمشون امورهم ولكن لماذا لا يتم تنظيم الوقت من قبل ان يكون فيه ضغط حتى لا يوقع الانسان نفسه في حرج التسول او الدرجة الضعيفة او الرسوب.

لو كنت بحثت مثلا في الانترنت في قوقل عن الكلمات التي ذكرتها لوجدت الكثير فمثال ذلك انني بحثت عن تعريف ادارة المشاريع فوجدت ما يلي:

http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=ar&q=تعريف+إدارة+المشاريع&meta= 

وبحثت عن العقود فوجدت

http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=ar&q=العقود&meta= 

وبحثت عن الغرامات في عقود المشاريع فوجدت التالي

http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=ar&q=الغرامات+في+عقود+المشاريع&meta=

وهكذا ، الآن كل ما يجب عليك عمله هو الاطلاع على الروابط وقراءة ما فيها ثم البحث في المكتبة واستعارة الكتب التي تفيدك في الموضوع وتكوين فكره تستطيع منها ان تكتب في الموضوع وتذكر المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها وتحلل الآراء التي تكتبها وتطرح ما لديك وهو يمكن ان يكون مختلفا عن الآخرين او متوافق معهم. اتمنى لك ان تنجح في حياتك وان لا تعتمد على الآخرين خصوصا في العلم فهذا لن يكون في مصلحتك. وفقك الله.


----------



## احمد الهادي (1 أغسطس 2007)

سادتي الكرام .السلام عليكم..اني طالب ماجستير في ادارة لمشاريع الهندسية....ارجو مساعدتي في اختيار موضوع حول رسالتي التي يجب ان اعدها وانتم على علم بأن علم ادارة المشاريع من العلوم الكبيرة والمتوسعة جدا ويصعب اختيار موضوع فيها....راجين مساعدتي في اختيار الموضوع الذي يكون اكثرفائدة لمجتمعاتنا ..مع التقدير
زميلكم المهندس/ احمدالهادي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 أغسطس 2007)

حياك الله اخي الكريم ..

اتفق تماما مع الاخ الكريم والناصح الامين arc111 واسأل الله لك ولنا التوفيق


----------



## labeeb (2 أغسطس 2007)

وانا اتفق مع الاخوان ولو فتشت حتى في منتدانا هذا ..فلن تخرج صفر اليدين 

وهذا كتاب مرفوع في المنتدى .. كمثال
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10944


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 أغسطس 2007)

arc_3bdu يوجد بحث في الملتقى قدقمت سابقا بأخذه


----------



## arch_3bdu (5 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ arc111 

الله يجزاكـ كل الخير

أنا معاكـ من ناحية البحث

لكن باللغة العربية قليل ماتحصل شئ مفيد بكل صراحة

أغلب المنتديات الحالية منتديات لمضيعة الوقت فقط

وقليل ماتجد منتديات تخصصية رائعة مثل هذا المنتدى الفريد

وأعضاءه الفعالين الرائعيين

لكـ التحية والدعاء في ظهر الغيب


----------



## arch_3bdu (5 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ لبيب

أشكركـ على تفاعلكـ


----------



## arch_3bdu (5 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ سعد الكناني

باركـ الله فيكـ


----------



## المهندس الطائي (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ° ممكن لو سمحتم تفيدنا بدراسة أو بحوث عن أدارة المشاريع الهندسية الكبيرة لما لكم من خبرة طويلة في هذا المجال وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------

